

Disconnect from your laptop 2 hours a day - toniowhola
http://toniowhola.posterous.com/disconnect-from-your-laptop-for-2-hours-a-day
my first post while I'm drunk. Don't take it seriously.
======
ggchappell
Good idea, bad title. Try "Disconnect from the Internet 2 hours a day".

The point being (TL;DR, I guess) that we should all spend some time each day
programming without access to reference materials. Use only what you have in
your head, as a sort of mental exercise.

